

Farewell Intern Zach - thingsilearned
http://chartio.com/blog/2013/08/farewellintern

======
ritchiea
For a second I asked myself why is this at the top of HN and then I realized
chartio posted it and had their employees immediately upvote it.

~~~
thingsilearned
Nah, we make a point not to do that. Plus it would all come from the same IP
and it wouldn't count as an upvote.

------
nknighthb
Typo in your "CSV support" link, should be '2013/08', not '2013/18'.

[http://chartio.com/blog/2013/08/csvdata](http://chartio.com/blog/2013/08/csvdata)

~~~
thingsilearned
Thanks! Pushing the fix.

